
GM Is Exploring Listing Shares of Cruise Self-Driving Unit - chollida1
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-06-15/gm-is-said-to-explore-listing-shares-of-cruise-self-driving-unit
======
Fricken
People ask me "What's the pure play in self driving cars?", and I always shrug
my shoulders and say "Sorry, there isn't one". Maybe that will change.

The rumour is that Alphabet has invested $11 billion into Waymo to date, and
the order for 80k robotaxis to be manufactured by Jaguar and FCA will probably
cost them somewhere in the ballpark of $10-15 billion. So the while the $2.5
billion Softbank investment might seem like a lot of money, Cruise is going to
need a lot more capital if they hope to go head to head with their chief
competitor.

------
devy
I don't understand this move. GM's Cruise was still named as the #2 player
right after Waymo in the self-driving space after months ago, why does all of
sudden GM want to spin-off or get it IPO'd?

